# Cold creek



## BigFishHunter

Anyone have any advice on fishing cold creek for trout, bass, and/or pike? I was fishing the stretch behind margaritaville to the mouth yesterday and caught one rainbow trout and missed a few more. Also had a few bites where I didn't see the fish, but assume it was trout.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Are trout in there right now? What did u catch them on?


----------



## Flathead76

There's always trout in there. Probably the only clear water in NW Ohio to fish right now.


----------



## Angling

Wow!!! Trouties in cold creek!! Seriously?!? Lol!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Lol I was not aware they were in there all year. I thought just fall and winter.


----------



## Angling

They have been there year round for many years.


----------



## BigFishHunter

They were hitting a spinner bait, bass style bait not inline spinner. If the stream remains in or under the 60 degree mark some stocked trout will remain resident. More goes into it than that, mostly genetics, but that's the biggest determining factor. 

I went again today and had one rainbow on, but lost it near the bank, and caught a goby. Water was not very clear today and was moving a little faster than it was on Friday.


----------



## BFG

How are ya' getting down in there?


----------



## Angling

BigFishHunter said:


> They were hitting a spinner bait, bass style bait not inline spinner. If the stream remains in or under the 60 degree mark some stocked trout will remain resident. More goes into it than that, mostly genetics, but that's the biggest determining factor.
> 
> I went again today and had one rainbow on, but lost it near the bank, and caught a goby. Water was not very clear today and was moving a little faster than it was on Friday.


Fall, winter, spring are more productive..... That stretch of the creek is extremely small, but there are always trout in there.... ☺


----------



## BigFishHunter

BFG said:


> How are ya' getting down in there?


I just walk down on the public right of way near the bridge.

Are there any other areas where I can access the creek? Pm me if you don't want your "honey hole" publicised.


----------



## Angling

Right in front of the falls is best.... Boat or waders work....


----------



## BigFishHunter

Angling said:


> Right in front of the falls is best.... Boat or waders work....


The waterfall behind margaritaville?


----------



## Angling

Yessir....


----------



## Raylaser

Any of you guys ever fly fish it before? If so, what's the story (e.g. dry vs. wet, streamers, nymphs etc.) Any intel would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Angling

Raylaser said:


> Any of you guys ever fly fish it before? If so, what's the story (e.g. dry vs. wet, streamers, nymphs etc.) Any intel would be appreciated. Thanks!


Ive never seen anyone fly fish this section of cold creek, lots of that going on upstream at the clubs. Im sure it could be done though... Light tackle, spinners, jigs, and spawn sacs always worked well for us..... The secret was in the timing...


----------



## Raylaser

Thanks Angling!! You are so correct - timing is everything! Maybe worth a trip over there with the ole' fly rod to give the fish something new to look at and hopefully bite on - LOL!


----------



## Ripley

Is there public access to fish anywhere else besides the camp? 

Or is paying to fish there gain access to whole creek?

How about fishing the 6 to 7 miles back to Castille to the Blue Hole?

The Blue Hole is where it starts right?


----------



## Angling

anyone interested in fly fishing cold creek should check the thread "sunnybrook anybody?" In the "Fish on the Fly" section..... A club member has an offer for this Friday......


----------



## eriedude

Ripley said:


> Is there public access to fish anywhere else besides the camp?
> 
> Or is paying to fish there gain access to whole creek?
> 
> How about fishing the 6 to 7 miles back to Castille to the Blue Hole?
> 
> The Blue Hole is where it starts right?


The whole creek is man made and privately owned. All the trout are stocked, hatchery raised, and a few are let loose from time to time. The ones that return to spawn are the steelhead in the sping and fall. The only places you can fish are from the falls at Margaritaville out to the bay, or become a club member at Sunnybrook. You can also enter the State Hatchery lotto drawing in the spring for a chance at a day to fish their stocked section of Cold Creek. Every where else is off limits.


----------



## Angling

eriedude said:


> The whole creek is man made and privately owned. All the trout are stocked, hatchery raised, and a few are let loose from time to time. The ones that return to spawn are the steelhead in the sping and fall. The only places you can fish are from the falls at Margaritaville out to the bay, or become a club member at Sunnybrook. You can also enter the State Hatchery lotto drawing in the spring for a chance at a day to fish their stocked section of Cold Creek. Every where else is off limits.


This statement is inaccurate, but kinda sorta close enough....... Accurate info is available online..... The point is.....there are trout in cold creek, i have been catching them there for 50+ years, not all of them have come from the margaritaville to the bay stretch, and i have never fished the clubs....... The stretch from the bay to the falls have been extremely good though!!! All in the timing......


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Hold on I'm lost if they haven't come from the falls to the bay, and u have never fished the clubs...where in the world did u get the fish not from the falls to the bay? And was the all of them are stocked false?


----------



## DeathFromAbove

There are trout in Lake erie


----------



## Ripley

I didn't know it was man made. I tried several times to fish up there but the weather didn't cooperate, and the one weekend it was almost frozen over, just a couple of holes. Wanted to go wading there when the grand and chagrin rivers were froze.

So you can only fish from the falls out into the lake?
How does that work, pay the camp to fish?
or is all that public?

Where is public accesses and parking?


----------



## eriedude

Angling said:


> This statement is inaccurate, but kinda sorta close enough....... Accurate info is available online..... The point is.....there are trout in cold creek, i have been catching them there for 50+ years, not all of them have come from the margaritaville to the bay stretch, and i have never fished the clubs....... The stretch from the bay to the falls have been extremely good though!!! All in the timing......


No, that statement is spot on. I am a native Castilian and know my history very well.


----------



## Angling

eriedude said:


> No, that statement is spot on. I am a native Castilian and know my history very well.


Guess i learn something everyday, thanks for the lesson....


----------



## Eagle Eye

freshwaterexperience said:


> Are trout in there right now? What did u catch them on?


Split shot and a piece of corn or cheese works great behind the falls.




  








jamies phone 003 cold creek 09




__
Eagle Eye


__
Aug 30, 2009


----------



## Angling

eriedude said:


> No, that statement is spot on. I am a native Castilian and know my history very well.


Castilian, not Castalian?.... Huh... Learn something new everyday..... Odnr take over Blue Hole too? Or is the castalia trout club still there? There are no fish between the hatchery and the falls? Man dug the creek all the way to the bay?.....


----------



## KTkiff

I thought you couldn't fish at Margaritaville anymore?


----------



## Angling

KTkiff said:


> I thought you couldn't fish at Margaritaville anymore?


You thought wrong.....


----------

